# Possible Edmonton Open?



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone would be interested in an Edmonton Open 2010? If there was any interest, I could organize it over the summer. I know of four other cubers in the Edmonton area (Jesse, Lance Taylor, Roux-er, and another person at my school), but there are probably others that are not on the forums. If you would be at all interested in coming, please tell me, as I would love to have a comp here in Edmonton.

Of course, Cubing Weekly would be a sponsor 

Definite events:
3x3 (Duh)
3x3 OH
4x4
5x5
Square-1


----------



## Forte (Nov 20, 2009)

Ummm . . .

Square-1 and I just might go.

Also, it might be good to inform Dave Campbell, or a West Coast delegate if we get one


----------



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2009)

Definately Square-1, better than 3x3 in my opinion, but I'm not very good.

Yeah, but I don't want to talk to a delegate unless I know there's interest.


----------



## Hipofire (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd Definately go, but im not that good. I just started cubing this year


----------



## Innocence (Aug 11, 2010)

Hipofire said:


> I'd Definately go, but im not that good. I just started cubing this year



Hey, in the top left corner of a post, there's a date displayed. If you look closely at the ones in this thread, they're all from 2009. Just thought that might be helpful to know when you're considering further contributions.


----------

